# Floater



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Adult Swim has some great games!

Use a stick to poke a dead body down the river.

You know you wanna!

http://games.adultswim.com/floater-twitchy-online-game.html


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

That kicks ass I beet the crap out of that corps


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Score of 22,591!

I think I could have done better, though


----------

